# chest pain while doing weighted dips



## bludevil (Sep 22, 2003)

I'm currently doing a hypertrophy routine. It calls for 5 sets of 10 for weighted dips. I'm working out with 80lbs. My question is when I'm performing the reps it makes my inner chest (middle of chest) hurt. It almost feels like my sternum is about to rip down the middle. It's not as painfull as it is just a wierd feeling. Anybody else have this issue or does it sound like I'm performing them wrong somehow.


----------



## Tha Don (Sep 22, 2003)

yo i get exactly the same thing when i do dips, haven't taken much notice of it, but I'd like to know why I get this pain when i do dips and no other chest/tri exercise


----------



## Arnold (Sep 22, 2003)

I do not do weighted dips anymore, once in awhile I do them non-weighted, but I found that due to the amount of stress they put on my shoulders it just was not worth it for me.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> I do not do weighted dips anymore, once in awhile I do them non-weighted, but I found that due to the amount of stress they put on my shoulders it just was not worth it for me.



Same here! I got the same pain in my chest also. I think it is the angle of the dip and the deep stretch. It stretches in a way your not use too. I don't think it's a bad thing, just take it slow. But thats JMO.


----------



## bludevil (Sep 23, 2003)

Thanks guys, nice to know I'm not the only one who has this pain while performing weighted dips.


----------



## Vale Tudo (Sep 23, 2003)

how do you guys think dips work for hypertrophy?


----------



## Flex (Sep 23, 2003)

do dips hurt rotator cuffs as well?

my rotator cuff is f@cking killing me, everyday i wake up its sore. i probably sleep on it wrong ( i always have my arms under my head and the pillow when i sleep on my stomach) which doesnt help....

im trying to figure out what exersizes hurt it more than others...dips, flatbench, etc....do you guys know any specific ones that do...(besides every single exersize that involves the delts...which is basically every upper body movement)


----------



## Vale Tudo (Sep 23, 2003)

anything that has to do with behind your head movements definitely put them at risk.  Like shoulder presses (behind the neck) and lat pulls


----------



## Flex (Sep 23, 2003)

i dont even do those though....i only do front lat pulldowns/pullups and front should presses.....

plus i do a good 10 min warmup for my shoulder (light movements...push ups, lights dumbells etc) to warm it up.

and i take glucosamine plus choindroitin to help joint function....

but it still hurts. i wonder if it is torn (hope not though)...


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 24, 2003)

You might want to add in some exercises for your rotator cuff. And when you do shoulders, take it slow and use higher reps for awhile.


----------



## DuhFee (Sep 24, 2003)

Yep, I've always got that pain when I do dips.


----------



## bludevil (Sep 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Vale Tudo *_
> how do you guys think dips work for hypertrophy?



I think weighted dips are a great exercise for hypertrophy. I don't do any direct arm exercises and my arms are bigger now than anytime in my life. I do pull-ups/chin-ups for bi's and weighted dips for tri's.


----------

